# Hey look... PS3 actually gets a game!



## Kajet (Feb 15, 2010)

No wait... it's really just a remake of an NES one... nevermind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxfwdsCONAw&feature=rec-r2-2r-4-HM


----------



## Liam (Feb 15, 2010)

Kajet said:


> No wait... it's really just a remake of an NES one... nevermind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxfwdsCONAw&feature=rec-r2-2r-4-HM



whaaaaaat
how did you find this video

It appears that it is saying "oh look at us we have 4 player split screen action" then booom there is 4 player split screen NES action.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

The only PS3 exclusives are blue ray movies. *cough*MGS4*cough*.

Although, I am looking forwards to Heavy Rain, I loved Fahrenheit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2010)

You actually had my hopes up there for a second ;_;



I got a Blu-Ray player versus the Ps3, because there are just too few exclusives to get (one or two games would not justify buying a 300-400$ console). In this/my case, exclusives make the console.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You actually had my hopes up there for a second ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Blu-Ray player versus the Ps3, because there are just too few exclusives to get (one or two games would not justify buying a 300-400$ console). In this/my case, exclusives make the console.



its true, exclusives make the console. i mean, whats the point if you buy a PS3 with few exclusives if you can get the same non-exclusive games for a cheaper console or your PC?

about this game... meh, not my cup of tea^^ but srsly, how do you find videos like that? X3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

The only exclusives the 360 has are the newer Halo games and Gears of War 2. That's....basically it. The majority of "360 exclusives" come out on PC as well. The good ones do at least.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 15, 2010)

PS3 has KillZone2.  :B


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> PS3 has KillZone2.  :B



A generic blooman the brownan shooter.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 15, 2010)

PS3 also has MAG, the Uncharted series, Little Big Planet, Resistance 2...


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't PS3 down to $300 now?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Isn't PS3 down to $300 now?



It is, same price as a 360 elite. 

So it's just up to what you want to play.

But if you've got a PC, I'd say there's no contest, the PS3 has more exclusives that aren't available on the PC, unlike with Xbox 360 exclusives.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 15, 2010)

What about Last Guardian, you guys? It's gonna rock!

I <3 my ps3~


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't be hating, the PS3 has just as many good exclusives as the 360.

Killzone 2 - (Very balanced, very fun)
MGS4 - (Self explanitory)
LittleBigPlanet - (Never played but my friends love it)
Ratchet and Clank - (aka Furry cat thing + robot blowing sht up haha)
Gran Turismo 5 - (Best Racing sim out there)
Uncharted 1 & 2 (Best games evar!)
And a few more that I can't remember, btw Bluray players are a waste as you can pick up a ps3 for less than the average one.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't be hating, the PS3 has just as many good exclusives as the 360.
> 
> Killzone 2 - (Very balanced, very fun)
> MGS4 - (Self explanitory)
> ...



Killzone 2 - Generic blooman' the brownan shooter.
MGS4 - This isn't a game. This is a movie.
LittleBigPlanet - Good idea for a platformer, but I never enjoyed it.
Ratchet and Clank - Ok, this game is fun.
Gran Turismo 5 - Will never come out :V
Uncharted 1 & 2 - Gears of War copies with an Indiana Jones/National Treasure plot.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 15, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> A generic blooman the brownan shooter.



But electric gun is <3


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 15, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Killzone 2 - Generic blooman' the brownan shooter.
> MGS4 - This isn't a game. This is a movie.
> LittleBigPlanet - Good idea for a platformer, but I never enjoyed it.
> Ratchet and Clank - Ok, this game is fun.
> ...




Hater.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Hater.



I don't hate. I actually own a PS3.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 15, 2010)

360... Fable 2 and 3.
Lionhead isn't saying shit about a possible PC release of either.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> PS3 has KillZone2. :B


 
This. I like Killzone 2. It's the multiplayer that does it for me, personally. It's both a well organized network for forming teams with close friends to compete with against, well, the rest of the world, and it's fun, which is a super rare experience for _me_ in a first person shooter multiplayer on an online playing field. They usually suck ass.

(Although if one more person on the network says "Nylak's voice sounds like a CHICK!  What a fag!"  I swear to god I will...do something rather unpleasant.)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 15, 2010)

You should totally get MAG.


I need people to play with.  ;^;


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2010)

At the time, bluray players were 299$, ps3 was 399$, and had only one or two exclusives that may have been worthwhile, but not enough to justify the price tag, and even at that point, no games were coming out for a year or more, so it made a lot more sense to buy the Bluray player. Upconverts too, its bitching.

I don't currently PC Game much, but I may start to do so in the future, I tend to play multiplayer games (1 person with me), or in general I much prefer playing on a 42inch tv, as versus a 15.4 inch laptop screen.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd rather buy a PS3 over a shitbox 360 anyday.

PS3 has plenty of good games.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

When I purchased my ps3, I kept look at all the major store ads and the only bluray player that bestbuy was selling at the time I bought my ps3 was one for $599....Not fact, just observations.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

ps3 has a shitload of good games. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ps3 has a shitload of good games. You're doing it wrong.



um, yea sort of... there's MGS4 and um...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> um, yea sort of... there's MGS4 and um...


 
Dead Nation.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Dead Nation.



shouldn't the game actually come out first, in order to be considered good?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> shouldn't the game actually come out first, in order to be considered good?


 
I'm too blinded by my fanboyism.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2010)

I really don't see myself as a troll, except when Cyberfox calls me one, but I do get a good kick out of watching ps3 fanboys froth at the mouth. Especially when they don't read exactly what I'm telling them. In general.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 16, 2010)

Meh. *Shrugs* I'll wait for a price drop.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

How old is this? you do realize that the PS3 has more AAAE titles than the Xbox 360.

Lol epic fail.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

Genji: Days of the Blade?

Demon's Souls?

Try harder. 

Scrubs.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Genji: Days of the Blade?
> 
> Demon's Souls?
> 
> ...


Infamous


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Infamous


 Ninja Gaiden Sigma


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ninja Gaiden Sigma


Uncharted 2


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You should totally get MAG.
> 
> 
> I need people to play with.  ;^;



What faction are you? I got it on Sunday :3

i love my ps3 <3 killzone 2, uncharteds, LBP, Infamous, and MGS4 are all epic.

By the way, what other ps3 people are getting bad company 2?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

I got white Knight Chronicles recently, i loved it until it ended only half way through the story.  

Seriously it's half a game.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I got white Knight Chronicles recently, i loved it until it ended only half way through the story.
> 
> Seriously it's half a game.



Playstatiom magazine pretty muh left it out to die in it's review. Inthought it looked okay before it came out, but now I'm not going near it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ps3 has a shitload of good games. You're doing it wrong.



Yeah.

All of the PS games.

All of the PS2 games.

And whatever's out for the PS3 now.

If you have the right model that is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Uncharted 2


Valkyria Chronicles.   


Jashwa said:


> Oh hey, I know alot of good games on the ps3 but I can't name some. You're doing it wrong!


Fixed.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 16, 2010)

That game reminds me of Littlebigplanet for PS3, that game was fun played it with people in College.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> What faction are you?



I have two characters.  A level 35 SVER Commando, and a level 7 Valor Rapid Assault.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> um, yea sort of... there's MGS4 and um...


Let me go get a list from previous threads. 



MGS4
inFamous
Resistance (1 and 2)
Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
God of War 3 (coming soon)
Uncharted (1 and 2)
MAG
Motorstorm series
Disgaea 3
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)
Heavy Rain (coming soon)
Plus all the multiplatform games.


Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


Shove it. Just because someone didn't name them in that post doesn't mean that they can't (and haven't numerous times before).


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I have two characters.  A level 35 SVER Commando, and a level 7 Valor Rapid Assault.



damn you play a lot! I have a level 5 SVER Direct Action


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 16, 2010)

Well when I'm not at school I need to keep myself entertained somehow.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well when I'm not at school I need to keep myself entertained somehow.



I do homework! Yeah! :V

which reminds me, I have to some of that crap now


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I had more time. I would've loved to have gotten MAG, but I spend too much time hanging out with friends and doing work to be able to justify my buying it.


----------



## Envy (Feb 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Valkyria Chronicles.



Modnation Racers?


----------



## Bando (Feb 17, 2010)

Envy said:


> Modnation Racers?



<3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> *The only PS3 exclusives are blue ray movies. **cough**MGS4**cough*.
> 
> Although, I am looking forwards to *Heavy Rain*, I loved Fahrenheit.


I only just realised.

Also, yes, Valkyria Chronicles is a brilliant game, people need to look into it more.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

It's funny watching people base their arguments on things that might've been true like 2 or 3 years ago. And the backwards compatibility of the older models was, um, pretty _backwards_ at least, if not so much compatible. They're eventually going to put PS2 games up for download along with PS1 games and possibly even some dreamcast games as well, which is really what they should've done in the first place. I don't know if it's because PS1 is cd-rom, PS2 is DVD and PS3 is bluray and it's just really difficult to build a system that runs all 3 really well, but it seemed like even with the models that had backwards compatibility, you had to download patches for like, everything that wasn't designed for PS3. So it kinda makes sense to have not even bothered with having backwards compatibility in subsequent models and instead just tweak PS1 and PS2 games to make them more compatible with PS3 hardware, then re-release them as downloads.

Yes, 360 _was_ about 100-200 dollars cheaper than PS3. And how much money have you spent just for the privilege of being able to go online with it in the course of the time between then and now when they're about equal in price, and online is still free for PS3 users?

I don't even talk about stuff like the red-ring of death and all the shit 360 users have had to put up with there, because no one who pays pretty good money for something should have that many problems with it, and actually I've heard in the event something goes wrong with your PS3, trying to get them to fix it for you is like pulling teeth whereas 360 users just have to wait a while, but get more than compensated for their time. But still, I just can't help but get the impression too many 360 owners bought the system because it had a few more games and a lower price initially, and didn't think long term.

Which Microsoft was probably banking on because 1) they're cynical as fuck about human nature and 2) it's not entirely unjustified.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's funny watching people base their arguments on things that might've been true like 2 or 3 years ago. And the backwards compatibility of the older models was, um, pretty _backwards_ at least, if not so much compatible. They're eventually going to put PS2 games up for download along with PS1 games and possibly even some dreamcast games as well, which is really what they should've done in the first place. I don't know if it's because PS1 is cd-rom, PS2 is DVD and PS3 is bluray and it's just really difficult to build a system that runs all 3 really well, but it seemed like even with the models that had backwards compatibility, you had to download patches for like, everything that wasn't designed for PS3. So it kinda makes sense to have not even bothered with having backwards compatibility in subsequent models and instead just tweak PS1 and PS2 games to make them more compatible with PS3 hardware, then re-release them as downloads.
> 
> Yes, 360 _was_ about 100-200 dollars cheaper than PS3. And how much money have you spent just for the privilege of being able to go online with it in the course of the time between then and now when they're about equal in price, and online is still free for PS3 users?
> 
> ...


It's cheaper to honestly, buy a PS2 and then buy a PS3 now since the only backward compatible ones are used now and they run $350, USED.

Honestly, working where I do and seeing so many 360s come back defective and what not. I will never spend the money on one. 50-66% failure rate in the first year? Fuck no. I'd rather save and spend my money on a PS3. We almost NEVER have people bring back defective ones (even used) and rarely do they ever trade them in. We send out more defective 360s than you would ever believe, even the refurbished ones that are supposed to be fixed. It's just a load of bullshit. Yea, new ones come with a 3 year warrenty, but if I'm going to have to be sending it in 2-3 times a year, no thanks.

I've seen people come into the store and buy their 8-9th 360. The amount of money they are giving to just replace the warranty ($20) at our store, they could have put else where.

Sony and Microsoft switched places with these next gen systems. The thing though, is Microsoft has done really, jack shit to fix their issues. Yea, they put a new chip in their 360s to help with the problems but that only dropped the fail rate to 50%. Oh yea, I want to play Russian roulette with my systems I am spending $200+ on? No thanks.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> I will never spend the money on one. 50-66% failure rate in the first year?



Wat? The failure rate was like 30% for the first year or two, on the core model (excluding the other models)

And as of 2009, the failure rate was roughly 1 in 8 or something for the core model, which even the Wii/Ps3 goes like 1 in 10ish

I know Game Informer tried to claim at 55%(?) failure rate, but that was from a survey, not an actual test - If I remember right. 

SquareTrade did a study, and got a 25%ish failure rate out of like 2500 360's as well:

_"Highlights of the study include:
-
Looking at the first 2 years of ownership, 2.7% of Wii owners reported a system failure to SquareTrade, compared with 10.0% of PlayStation 3 owners, and 23.7% for Xbox 360 owners.
-
Excluding â€œRed Ring of Deathâ€ failures, which are covered by Microsoftâ€™s 3-year warranty, 11.7% of Xbox 360 owners reported a failure.

https://www.squaretrade.com/htm/pdf/SquareTrade_Xbox360_PS3_Wii_Reliability_0809.pdf_ 

(note that people are also more likely to complain, then they are rave. See even this forum for example)


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wat? The failure rate was like 30% for the first year or two, on the core model (excluding the other models)
> 
> And as of 2009, the failure rate was roughly 1 in 8 or something for the core model, which even the Wii/Ps3 goes like 1 in 10ish
> 
> ...


http://consumerist.com/2009/08/xbox-360-failure-rate-is-542-percent-game-informer-finds.html
http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/101/1014486p1.html
http://gizmodo.com/5344302/microsoft-responds-to-542-xbox-360-failure-rate-claim-doesnt-dispute-it

Even the 23.7% that that site found is high! From personal experience from the place I've worked at for 3-4 months now, I've seen 10x more 360s come in with problems and phone calls asking about problems than I have PS3s. I'm not exaggerating either.

Also, the Red Ring of Death, I consider a failure. While covered under warrenty, it's still a MASSIVE issue. Our store will take in defective systems for credit and fix them and resell them however, we have had SO MANY red ring of death xboxes that we no longer take them.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> http://consumerist.com/2009/08/xbox-360-failure-rate-is-542-percent-game-informer-finds.html
> http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/101/1014486p1.html
> http://gizmodo.com/5344302/microsoft-responds-to-542-xbox-360-failure-rate-claim-doesnt-dispute-it
> 
> ...



Yes, all of those lead claim to the Game Informer SURVEY I mentioned. Surveys are not studies. All they did was ask their readers. And I'm not sure where you got 66% from, but Game Informer has been (though I've only Googled this like, when that _Survey _came out originally) the only people showing that high of a statistic - That's pretty iffy in and of itself. Most reported back at least half of what GI claimed.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

Isn't what Sony's aiming for more and more content and features in fewer and fewer boxes though? That's the appeal things like the PS3 and PSP have for a lot of people, and they're getting there, but damn if it's not proving to be a struggle to have it all in one box. I mean most newer PC's can't run most software that's more than a few years old, so it might've been biting off more than they could chew to have a system that was basically a next-gen console, and a PS2, and a PS1 _and_ and bluray player _and_ basically a PC if you're willing to trick it out enough.

I think it's probably not just speculation that they're going to try to make PS3 their all-in-one system yet through downloads that are ports of older games, which makes a lot more sense than having the hardware for or a hit-or-miss "emulator" of older systems.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yes, all of those lead claim to the Game Informer SURVEY I mentioned. Surveys are not studies. All they did was ask their readers. And I'm not sure where you got 66% from, but Game Informer has been (though I've only Googled this like, when that _Survey _came out originally) the only people showing that high of a statistic - That's pretty iffy in and of itself. Most reported back at least half of what GI claimed.


Surveys ARE studies. They are a a type of descriptive study.

Honestly, I'd believe a survey more than a small test sample. The sample size is much larger which leads to better results.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> Surveys ARE studies. They are a a type of descriptive study.
> 
> Honestly, I'd believe a survey more than a small test sample. The sample size is much larger which leads to better results.



This person's worked some retail job for like, 3 or 4 months now, maaann. They totally know what they're talking about.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> This person's worked some retail job for like, 3 or 4 months now, maaann. They totally know what they're talking about.


Actually, the surveys are studies. My AP Psychology course taught me so, not my job at retail.

My retail is just an observation. However, people who have worked there 10 years, have the same observations so, pick your poison.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> Surveys ARE studies. They are a a type of descriptive study.
> 
> Honestly, I'd believe a survey more than a small test sample. The sample size is much larger which leads to better results.




Asking a bunch of tweens and angryemo kids how much their xbox has failed doesn't really resound much. Would you rely on their opinion for anything? 

A study showing x amount of xboxes failed out of a significantly larger y amount; doesn't hold any sway over a questionaire asking if your xbox failed, with no base number to compare it to, and no proof of stated xboxes actually failed?



I'm sorry, but hard numbers beat opinions without proof, to me, any day, and as far as I looked around, nobody else is showing like, any more than 30%, and most of those numbers are based on actual numbers, not opinions.

As for they study v. Survey, in an indirect way, I guess ill admit fault there


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> Actually, the surveys are studies. My AP Psychology course taught me so, not my job at retail.
> 
> My retail is just an observation. However, people who have worked there 10 years, have the same observations so, pick your poison.



My "poison" is not working retail ever again if I can at all avoid it, and I'm so adamant in that I'd truly, honestly rather be a jobless bum who people like you can have some illusion of superiority to for the rest of our lives. It's a fucking dead end job where "career advancement" means increasing hours, increasing days and increasingly "skipping" days off as your title changes, but with your real earnings only marginally increasing. It drives the people who work there insane, and the people who really seem to "succeed" at it are the sociopaths whose controlling, manipulative nature isn't accompanied by the intelligence and cunning necessary for a real power game, like politics or maybe cable news.

Actually, I'm sure you 100% know what you're talking about and will one day own the place.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> My "poison" is not working retail ever again if I can at all avoid it, and I'm so adamant in that I'd truly, honestly rather be a jobless bum who people like you can have some illusion of superiority to for the rest of our lives. It's a fucking dead end job where "career advancement" means increasing hours, increasing days and increasingly "skipping" days off as your title changes, but with your real earnings only marginally increasing. It drives the people who work there insane, and the people who really seem to "succeed" at it are the sociopaths whose controlling, manipulative nature isn't accompanied by the intelligence and cunning necessary for a real power game, like politics or maybe cable news.
> 
> Actually, I'm sure you 100% know what you're talking about and will one day own the place.


Haha. I know my job is a dead end job. I know I won't go anywhere with it, fuck, I'd rather not. While I do like my job (mainly because I work with awesome people) I'd rather not work retail my whole life. I plan on going to college and doing something else. This right now is a way for me to do something other than sit in the house and make a little money for myself.


----------

